# omg!!



## Chelsea (May 13, 2005)

http://www.thesuperficial.com/image....hives/ll43.jpg 


they both look sooo thin


----------



## Janice (May 13, 2005)

I seriously didn't know that was Lindsey Lohan until I read the front page. bleh


----------



## melozburngr (May 13, 2005)

it took me a minute to figure out who it was too-  their heads looks too big for their body- like one false move and they'll snap off.. they both look pretty badd....


----------



## kissablethoughts (May 13, 2005)

.


----------



## Chelsea (May 13, 2005)

losing weight will take your boobies away. shes also thinner there than when she was 10. it *is* them.. they are real pictures.


----------



## niecypiecy (May 13, 2005)

looks photoshoped - look at the line along her red dress - it looks blurred - I think this was photos of them and they stretched to bodies out to make them look insanely thin


----------



## Juneplum (May 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *niecypiecy* 
_looks photoshoped - look at the line along her red dress - it looks blurred - I think this was photos of them and they stretched to bodies out to make them look insanely thin_

 
ita... i don't think that pic is real...


----------



## Alexa (May 14, 2005)

it is them, you guys. there's a series of pics with them dressed like that;

http://www.thesuperficial.com/image....hives/ll42.jpg
http://www.thesuperficial.com/image....hives/ll45.jpg
http://www.thesuperficial.com/image....hives/ll44.jpg
http://www.thesuperficial.com/image....hives/ll41.jpg
http://www.thesuperficial.com/image....hives/ll40.jpg


----------



## singinmys0ng (May 14, 2005)

that looks like richie..but omg..i hope that isn't really linsday lohan..she looks really bad..like i want to cry for her! she looks awful!..


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (May 14, 2005)

AHH lindsays back! She needs sunscreen. I really hope she is losing weight just for her movie.


----------



## princess_jenilee (May 14, 2005)

lindsey looks like she is trying to replace paris....


----------



## user2 (May 14, 2005)

lindsay looks like she's on crack! I want to feed them 24/7!


----------



## Sanne (May 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kissablethoughts* 
_I don't think that's really their bodies. Remember the tabloids saying how big lindsays boobs were? Well she's flatter in that picture than she was when she was 10. I doubt boobs could disappear just like that. I mean look how broad her shoulders are, too. And last time i checked.. she wasn't that tall! But hey, I could be wrong_

 
that was exactly what I thought!!! well at least we know they are real, plasic boobies cannot shrink!


----------



## kissablethoughts (May 14, 2005)

.


----------



## pleasurekitten (May 14, 2005)

ewwwwwwwww! the look awful and that blonde hair HAS to go on LL.


----------



## HotPink (May 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
_losing weight will take your boobies away. shes also thinner there than when she was 10. it *is* them.. they are real pictures._

 
I always loose weight in my boobies first, "sigh"  

As luck would have it, it is also the last place that I gain it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Too bad its not the other way around


----------



## mac_obsession (May 14, 2005)

omg ew. I thought she was so pretty before, now she just looks like shit. I have a big problem with her now, especially considering my daughter idolizes her...We dont need idols that are anorexic or bulemic.


----------



## Alexa (May 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_omg ew. I thought she was so pretty before, now she just looks like shit. I have a big problem with her now, especially considering my daughter idolizes her...We dont need idols that are anorexic or bulemic._

 
tell your daughter to idolize me!!


----------



## Sanne (May 15, 2005)

or me


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 15, 2005)

OMG yellow hair and they look like a candy! Big head on a little stick.


----------



## elan (May 15, 2005)

For those of you thinking the pics are fake.. here's another of Lindsay:







From: http://www.kiisfm.com/cc-common/glob...4&first=12


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (May 15, 2005)

^^^ OMG WHERE DID HER BUTT GO. She had such a good body and now it is gone.


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 16, 2005)

Why won't the links work for me?

I even tried looking for thesuperficial.com and that didn't work either.


----------



## diesel (May 25, 2005)

Nicole always makes these funny faces that look like she's sniffling... the last bit of coke in her nose... or something.


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (May 26, 2005)

http://www.thesuperficial.com/image....hives/ll40.jpg

OMG HER SKIN IS SO SAGGY BECAUSE SHE FORCED HERSELF TO LOOSE SO MUCH WEIGHT ITS SICKENING YUCK!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 26, 2005)

They make me wanna cry for them they look ill. They looked fine before I don't see why they feel the need to change. There's a show on TV now in the UK called Love Island and one of the girls on there was branded fat (she is'nt) and young Emma Watson (the actress who play Hermione in the HP series) was in the papers for putting on weight, for god's sake she's 15. 

I've added pictures.

Abi Titmuss Love Island

Please visit www.harryloveshermione.com go to Photography and look at the pictures for the BAFTA awards 2005 for pictures of Emma


----------



## ilovedisneyland (Jun 4, 2005)

I read that Nicole is 97 pounds. it makes me sad because shes my favorite. and lindsay has always been blah to me.


----------



## AlliSwan (Jun 5, 2005)

I LOVED L.L. in Mean Girls because she actually had some meat on her bones...I was like wow her thighs look like mine! Not big, but not chicken-thin! She was somewhat voluptuous...Now I think she's traveling down the path of Tara Reid.


----------



## KMFH (Jun 5, 2005)

Imo, i think they are probably fine, i feel bad for them for having people talk so much shit about them. Im probably no bigger than then, and even weigh a little bit less, and im not one bit anorexic or bulimic, its just how im built.  When Nicole was bigger, she still had a small frame, just more fat on it.  These girls have so much pressure on them to loose weight, and when they do, they get this, i pity them 4 that. this is all imho though


----------



## colourmehappy (Jul 16, 2005)

Holley molley...they really are getting skinnier.


----------



## scissor_sister (Aug 29, 2005)

Why Is Lohan holding a Lighter? CRACK WHORES!!!!!!!!!


----------

